# [SOLVED] Incorrect Passphrase, but it's correct..



## MusicMan374 (May 29, 2008)

Okay, so I have this HP computer that originally came with vista home premium, and I got my hands on a copy of windows 7 ultimate from my neighbor and his microsoft store. When I upgraded, I had to manually copy over netr73.sys in my system32\drivers folder to get the passphrase to go through on my network, which is WPA2 Personal.

I just had to format tonight because of corruption of essential programs such as explorer.exe and decided to put the 64bit version on there instead of 32 bit because all the computer except mine are running 64bit, making printer sharing a bit more of a hassle. However, in this version of windows, the file is samed netr7364.sys, because it's a 64bit driver, so my 32bit vista driver won't work. The manufacturer of my network card is Ralink.

The only way I can connect to the network is if I have security disabled, although I have not attempted WEP. Just all forms of WPA and WPA2 Personal. No luck. I recently got a netbook with 64 bit windows 7 home premium preinstalled and no problems connecting with my network passphrase, granted it is a different wireless chip manufacturer.

Router is a linksys WRT160N. Latest firmware, all that jazz. I really do need to get connected so any help would be appreciated. Network card is by Ralink, although I don't know much more than that. All I need is a working netr7364.sys file, because it seems the one that comes with windows does not handle this correctly.:4-dontkno


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Incorrect Passphrase, but it's correct..*

What errors do you have in the Device Manager?
Please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have

Also model number of this HP

Have you tried to see if HP has 64bit Vista driver for this Ralink WLan?

Bill


----------



## MusicMan374 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Incorrect Passphrase, but it's correct..*

Hp only has drivers for vista, since this box came with vista. The model is Pavilion Elite m9000t but I have upgraded several pieces of hardware, grahics card mainly. I can connect to unsecured networks, and in device manager everything reads as fine, no errors. It just thinks my security passphrases are incorrect when they are not. I'm pretty sure windows genuinely thinks it is my error, for some reason the windows 7 driver that ralink made for microsoft doesn't work right in that area.


----------



## MusicMan374 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Incorrect Passphrase, but it's correct..*

The vista driver I had been copying and pasting was version 3.3, the one in windows 7 is 4.0, both say the drivers are by Ralink.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Incorrect Passphrase, but it's correct..*

ID this Ralink card for me
Open the Device Manager
Open Network Adapters to expand
Right click on the Ralink adapter>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID


----------



## MusicMan374 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Incorrect Passphrase, but it's correct..*

There are two hardware IDs:

USB\VID_15A9&PID_0004&REV_0001

and

USB\VID_15A9&PID_0004

A bunch of people said they found older drivers, so I might try and go driver hunting but devmgr isn't exactly very explicit in the model number..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Incorrect Passphrase, but it's correct..*

Hi,
Try the third driver of this link:
http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=1

Uninstall any previous driver you have installed prior to installing this driver.

Let us know how you make out


----------



## MusicMan374 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Incorrect Passphrase, but it's correct..*

That one seemed to work. Thank you, that driver wasn't there last time I checked their site several months back. I tried just installing the driver and it wouldn't take, kept using the MS driver. Had to install the utility with it to get the driver to install correctly but now all seems to be working fine. I may also just get a wireless N PCI card in the future so I can stop dealing with this issue altogether


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to hear the Ralink driver worked out for you!

Thanks,
Bill


----------

